# Do you need a DWA Licence?



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Thought this might be a good reference for people or maybe a sticky?

*THE DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION) (NO.2) ORDER 2007​2007 NO.2465​**The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a licence is required under the Act. 
Scientific name of kind *
*Common name or names *
*MAMMALS​*​​​*Marsupials​*​​*Family​*​_Dasyuridae_: 
The species _Sarcophilus laniarius. _​The Tasmanian devil.​​*Family​*​_Macropodidae: _​_
_The species​_Macropus fuliginosus, Macropus giganteus, Macropus robustus _and _Macropus rufus. _​The western and eastern grey kangaroos, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo.​​*Primates​*​​*Family​*​_Cebidae: _​_
_All species except those of the genera​_Aotus, Callicebus _and _Saimiri. _​New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, uacari, spider and woolly monkeys). 
Night monkeys (also known as owl monkeys), titi monkeys and squirrel monkeys are excepted.​​*Family​*​_Cercopithecidae: _All species. ​Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin).​​*Family​*​_Hominidae: _​_
_All species except those of the genus​_****_. ​Anthropoid apes; chimpanzees, bonobos, orang-utans and gorillas.​​*Family​*​_Hylobatidae: _All species. ​Gibbons and Siamangs.​​*Family​*​_Indriidae: _​_
_All species of the genera​_Propithecus _and _Indri (Avahi laniger _is excepted). ​Leaping lemurs (including the indri and sifakas). The woolly lemur is excepted.​​*Family​*​_Lemuridae_: 
All species except those of the genus _Hapalemur. _​Large lemurs. 
Bamboo or gentle lemurs are excepted.​​*Edentates​*​​*Family​*​_Dasypodidae: _​_
_The species​_Priodontes maximus. _​The giant armadillo.​​*Family​*​_Myrmecophagidae: _​_
_The species​_Myrmecophaga tridactyla. _​The giant anteater.​​*Carnivores​*​​*Family​*​_Canidae: _​_
_All species except those of the genera​​Wild dogs, wolves, jackals, the maned wolf, the bush dog and the dhole.​​


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Thought this might be a good reference for people or maybe a sticky?
> 
> *THE DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS ACT 1976 (MODIFICATION) (NO.2) ORDER 2007 *
> *2007 NO.2465 *​*The following is a list of animals for which, when kept privately, a licence is required under the Act. *
> ...


This is a reptile forum you know !!​


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is a reptile forum you know !!​


there's also primates and other subforums, plus there are reps on the list, I'm just trying to add it

: victory:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

_Alopex, Cerdocyon, Dusicyon, Otocyon, Pseudolopex, Urocyon, Vulpes​_​and _Nyctereutes_. 
The species _Canis familiaris_, other than the subspecies _Canis familiaris dingo_, is also excepted. ​Foxes, raccoon dogs and the domestic dog (but not the dingo) are excepted.​​*Family​*​_Felidae: _​_
_All except—​(a) the species _Felis silvestris, Otocolobus manul, Leopardus tigrinus, Oncifelis geoffroyi, Oncifelis guigna, Catopuma badia, Felis margarita, Felis nigripes, Prionailurus rubiginosus _and _Felis silvestris catus_; 
(b) a hybrid which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a); 
(c) a hybrid of which— 
(i) one parent is _Felis silvestris catus_, and 
(ii) the other parent is a first generation hybrid of _Felis silvestris catus _and any cat not within paragraph (a); 
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c) (ignoring, for the purpose of determining exclusivity of descent, the parents and remoter ancestors of any hybrid within paragraph (c)); 
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from​_Felis silvestris catus _and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c) (ignoring, for the purpose of determining exclusivity of descent, the parents and remoter ancestors of any hybrid within paragraph (c)). ​All cats including the bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, leopard, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval and tiger. 
The following are excepted:​(a) the wild cat, the pallas cat, the little spotted cat, the Geoffroy’s cat, the kodkod, the bay cat, the sand cat, the black-footed cat, the rusty-spotted cat and the domestic cat;​(b) a hybrid cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more species within paragraph (a); 
(c) a hybrid cat having as one parent a domestic cat and as the other parent a first generation hybrid of a domestic cat and any cat not within paragraph (a); 
(d) any cat which is descended exclusively from any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c); 
(e) any cat which is descended exclusively from a domestic cat and any one or more hybrids within paragraph (c).​​*Family​*​_Hyaenidae: _​_
_All except the species​_Proteles cristatus. _​Hyænas. The aardwolf is excepted.​​*Family​*​_Mustelidae: _​_
_All species of the genera​_Amblonyx, Arctonyx, Aonyx, Enhydra, Lontra, Melogale, Mydaus, Pteronura _and _Taxidea. _​_
_The genus​_Lutra _except the species _Lutra lutra_. 
The species _Eira barbara, Gulo gulo, Martes pennanti _and _Mellivora capensis. _​Badgers (except the Eurasian badger), otters (except the European otter) and the tayra, wolverine, fisher and ratel (otherwise known as the honey badger).​​*Family​*​_Ursidae: _​_
_All species including the species​_Ailuropoda melanoleuca _and _Ailurus fulgens. _​All bears including the giant panda and the red panda.​​*Family​*​_Viverridae: _​_
_All of the genus​_Civettictis. _​The African, large-spotted, Malay and Indian civets and the fossa.​​


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> there's also primates and other subforums, plus there are reps on the list, I'm just trying to add it
> 
> : victory:


i know mate, was just saying it prob better if you add the reptile bit as that will be what most people are looking for !!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

All of the genus​_Viverra. _​_
_The species​_Cryptoprocta ferox. _​*Pinnipedes​*​​*Family​*​_Odobenidae: _All species. ​The walrus.​​*Family​*​_Otariidae: _All species. ​Eared seals.​​*Family​*​_Phocidae: _​_
_All species except​_Phoca vitulina _and _Halichoerus grypus. _​True or earless seals. 
The common seal (or harbour seal) and grey seal are excepted.​​*Elephants​*​​*Family​*​_Elephantidae: _All species. ​Elephants.​​*Aardvark​*​​*Family​*​_Orycteropodidae: _​_
_The species​_Orycteropus afer. _​The aardvark.​​*Odd-toed ungulates​*​​*Family​*​_Equidae: _​_
_All species except​_Equus asinus _and _Equus caballus. _​Asses, horses and zebras. 
The donkey and domestic horse are excepted.​​*Family​*​_Rhinocerotidae: _All species. ​Rhinoceroses.​​*Family​*​_Tapiridae: _All species. ​Tapirs.​​*Even-toed ungulates​*​​*Family​*​_Antilocapridae: _​_
_The species​_Antilocapra americana. _​The pronghorn.​​*Family​*​_Bovidae: _​_
_All species except any domestic form of the genera​_Bos_, _Bubalus,Capra _and _Ovis. _​Antelopes, bison, buffalo, gazelles, goats and sheep. 
Domestic cattle, buffalo, goats and sheep are excepted.​​*Family​*​_Camelidae: _​_
_All species of the genus​_Camelus. _​Camels.​​*Family​*​_Cervidae: _​_
_All species of the genera​_Alces _and _Rangifer_, except any domestic form of the species _Rangifer tarandus. _​The moose or elk and the caribou or reindeer. 
The domestic reindeer is excepted.​​*Family​*​_Giraffidae: _All species ​The giraffe and the okapi.​​*Family​*​_Hippopotamidae: _All species. ​The hippopotamus and the pygmy hippopotamus.​​*Family​*​_Suidae_: 
All species except any domestic form of the species _Sus scrofa_. ​Old-world pigs (including the wild boar and the wart hog). 
The domestic pig is excepted.​​*Family​*​_Tayassuidae: _All species. ​New-world pigs (otherwise known as peccaries).​​*Hybrids​*​​Any hybrid of a kind of animal specified (other than by way of exception) in the foregoing provisions of this column where at​​Any mammalian hybrids with at least one parent of a specified kind, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid.​​


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

least one parent is of a kind so specified, and any animal of which at least one parent is such a hybrid. 
This does not include an excepted hybrid of the Family _Felidae_. 
This does not apply to excepted cat hybrids. 
*BIRDS*
*Cassowaries *​
*Family 
*_Casuariidae: _All species. 
Cassowaries. 
*Ostrich *
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Struthionidae: _All species. 
The ostrich. 
*REPTILES*
*Crocodilians *
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Alligatoridae: _All species. 
Alligators and caimans. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Crocodylidae: _All species. 
Crocodiles and the false gharial. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Gavialidae: _All species. 
The gharial (otherwise known as the gavial). 
*Lizards and snakes *
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Atractaspididae: _
All species of the genus ​
​
_Atractaspis. _
Burrowing asps, also known as mole or burrowing vipers and stiletto snakes. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Colubridae. _
All species of the genera ​
​
_Malpolon _and _Thelotornis. _
The species ​
​
_Dispholidus typus, Rhabdophis subminiatus, Rhabdophis tigrinus, Elapomorphus lemniscatus, Philodryas olfersii, _
_Tachymenis peruviana _and _Xenodon severus. _
Certain rear-fanged venomous snakes, Montpellier snakes and African vine snakes (otherwise known as African twig or bird snakes). 
The boomslang, the red-necked keelback, the yamakagashi (otherwise known as the Japanese tiger-snake), the Argentine black-headed snake, the South American green racer, the Peruvian racer and the Amazon false viper. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Elapidae: _All species. 
Certain front-fanged venomous snakes including cobras, coral snakes, kraits, mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders). 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Hydrophiidae: _All species. 
Sea snakes. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Helodermatidae: _All species. 
The gila monster and the (Mexican) beaded lizard. 
*Family *​*
*​*
*_Viperidae: _All species. 
Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including adders, the barba amarilla, the bushmaster, the fer-de-lance, moccasins, rattlesnakes and vipers). 
*INVERTEBRATES*
*Spiders *​


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

*Family *
_Ctenidae: _​ 
The genus ​ 

_Phoneutria. _​ 
Wandering spiders. 

*Family *​



_Hexathelidae: _​ 
The genus ​ 

_Atrax. _​ 
The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives. 

*Family *​



_Sicariidae: _​ 
The genus ​ 

_Loxosceles. _​ 
Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders). 

*Family *​



_Theridiidae: _​ 
The genus ​ 

_Latrodectus. _​ 
The widow spiders and close relatives. 

*Scorpions *
*Family *​



_Buthidae: _All species. ​ 
Buthid scorpions. 

*Family *​



_Hemioscorpiidae: _​ 
The species ​ 

_Hemiscorpius lepturus. _​ 
Middle-Eastern thin-tailed scorpion. ​


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i know mate, was just saying it prob better if you add the reptile bit as that will be what most people are looking for !!


done!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Although.....



Sid.lola said:


> *REPTILES*​
> ​​
> ​
> 
> ...




what?!​


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> Although.....
> 
> 
> 
> what?![/left]


 Should read 'All species of the genera _Malpolon _and _Thelotornis' _


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah thanks lol.

Noticed that after I went back to look at the pdf :blush:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is a reptile forum you know !!​


yeah and this is the DWA section. And DWA covers loads of different types of animals


in case you aint noticed there's quite a few different sections on the forum that aren;t anything to do with reptiles


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Although.....
> *REPTILES
> *
> 
> ...


Yeah! doesn't that include the cornsnake???????:yeahright:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Besides on the forum, it clearly says underneath it ...

Help and general chat for all venomous & DWA species.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> Yeah! doesn't that include the cornsnake???????:yeahright:


no, it's come out a bit funny with spaces between the wrong lines! :lol2:


----------

